# Asus Xonar D1 Headset Einstellungen



## RandomNERD (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich habe folgendes Problem, dass mit meiner Soundkarte Asus Xonar D1 mein Mikrofon von meinem Sennheiser 360 G4ME zu empfindlich scheint. Es ist teilweise so, dass meine Kumpels in Skype Gesprächen hören, was ich höre, auch wenn das Headset relativ leise eingestellt ist. 
Vielleicht liegt es auch großteils an dem offenen System von dem Sennheiser 360 G4ME, aber ich halte es für etwas ungewöhnlich, dass das Mikrofon so extrem empfindlich ist, und man schon bei niedriger Lautstärke den Sound aus meinen Ohrmuscheln hört. 
Hat jemand von euch eine ähnliche Soundkarte und kann mir vielleicht helfen, wie ich z.B. Geräuschunterdrückung für das Mikrofon aktiviere oder das Headset allgemein richtig konfiguriere? D:

Ebenfalls bekomme ich es bei meinem Sennheiser 360 G4ME nicht eingestellt, dass ich per Headset den Lautstärkepegel auf null stellen kann. Ab einer gewissen Stufe kann ich mein Headset also nicht mehr leiser stellen. Der Ton ist also auf der minimalen Lautstärke Regelung an dem Headset noch relativ Laut...

Und noch etwas, ist es möglich, mit meinem Stereo Headset Surround Sound über das Xonar D1 Audio Center einzustellen? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2012)

Also, Du solltest als erstes checken, was die Soundkarte aufnimmt - in den Reglermenüs gibt es meistens eine TRennung zwischen "wiedergabe" ( was man selber hört) und Aufnahme - für AUfnahme sollte nur das Mic aktiv sein, sonst nichts Keine "Stereosumme" oder "Was sie hören" oder so.

Es kann aber auch sein, dass das Mic einfach nur recht empfindlich ist und doch das aufnimmt, was aus den Kopfhörern zu hören ist. Dann musst Du das Mic möglichst nah an Deinen Mund bringen und es evlt. auch weniger laut für die Aufnahme einstellen, dafür dann lauter sprechen.


----------

